
The world's 20 oldest cities - ranopano
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/galleries/The-worlds-20-oldest-cities/1-old-cadiz/
======
IntoBot
Interesting :) Also being a Persian, glad Iran made it into some good news!

